# Classless BESM d20 Game [Closed] (Calling Kyloss, Candide and rangerjohn)



## Kalanyr (Oct 28, 2004)

No limits on character concepts, backgrounds,power sources etc. (Apart from my ability to use Veto power.)

The Rules:
Anime d20 Revised with 3.5e Rules, all errata is used. 
The optional classless rules available on the Eden Website and in d20 BESM revised will be used. 
The Own a Big Mecha ability will use the variant mecha rules presented in d20 Mecha. (If you have BESM Tri-Stat books with powers you find interesting that are not converted to d20 talk to me, ditto if you have a concept that is not statted anywhere.)

50 CP (Base)
120 CP (Pseudo-level)
Total: 170 CP 

This means you have an ECL of 12, with 50 base points (If you wish you may take standard d20 anime classes for up to 12 levels, except the adventurer (who'd be outdone by the classless builds anyway), or the d20 anime versions of D&D spellcasters (because I don't want to deal with multiple magic systems)).
In addition the ECL of 12 means that like a standard 12th level character you get feats for level 1,3,6,9,12 and 3 level up points for abilities. You may trade in each feat for 2 CP if you wish, likewise you may trade in 2 level points for 1 CP. 
If you take a standard d20 BESM class or d20 anime version of a D&D class you may trade out class features for the appropriate number of CP if so you wish.


First HD is maximised, all others are rolled or take average (average is unrounded so 12d4 hp will be 1d4 (4) + 11d4(11x2.5=27.5) = 31.5 rounded to 32).

You may choose Unlimited Dynamic Sorcery if you wish at the standard 20 CP/rank, standard Dynamic Sorcery is also available. 

Your highest mental stat is used to calculate your energy points bonus.

I'll work out the game setting and general plot after I see characters. I will select the 4 concepts I like best/ gel together best. 

As always I can usually be found on IRC on Psionics.net on my channel #IR.

To access the channel you can either use the ENWorld Java client and after being connected to #dnd3e type /join #IR or you can use Mirc, use the Psionics.Net server and again use /join #IR . There as here I use the nick Kalanyr.

I can also be contacted on any of the numerous instant messager services in my profile and also at kalanyr@gmail.com .

Edit- Put note in topic, in case extreme freeformness was scary people away.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 28, 2004)

Well, you can count me in, I've got a mech pilot in mind if you think you can come up with something that'll work for that.


----------



## Carbonated Soda (Oct 28, 2004)

This looks pretty good, I'd like to join but I'd like to see the flavour of the other characters before I plan what to with mine. If there's a mecha theme I think I'll use some kind of pilot/journalist style character.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 28, 2004)

Yes, I should have mentioned that, please do a concept/general outline for your character as a priority over a hard build, if you are more comfortably building a character mechanically and working from that for a personality (like me), an outline of the mechanics you desire to use and the traits that most likely spring from that is fine.

As an added note you do not have to feel bound by the themes of any previously posted character(s). I'll handle integration at the end, at most I'll require minor background changes (additions instead of changes or removal where possible) for this.

Basically my goal is to let you play the character you want. Though I'd really prefer to avoid characters with a psychopathic inability to work with others in a productive manner.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 29, 2004)

As always, I'm interested. What's your choice of ruling about BAB/AC/combat skills? and will you use XP or give us CP rewards?


----------



## Imerak (Oct 29, 2004)

Feeding myself my own thigh here, but I'd be willing to sign up.  I'll have to think of a character concept, but with my mind, I should have one by tomorrow.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 29, 2004)

For those with classes its just the standard class BAB, for classless use Attack Combat Mastery, Weapon Skills and Weapon Defence Skills are available and stack with Abilities Modifiers, after they've (the Skills) been divided appropriately.

Oops forgot to answer this earlier:
I'll award CP, if people want to use classes they can trade 10 CP for a class level, likewise every 40 CP you'll get an extra stat point and every 30 CP you'll get an extra feat


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 29, 2004)

And kick/bump.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 30, 2004)

Here's a pic of my char, Experiment 5PRK13-0186 (Sparky)


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 31, 2004)

Is he as strong as he looks?  Or do his powers derive from his name.  I.e does he shoot lightning?  Or some combination of the two?  I'm not asking for an exact build, just something where would wouldn't step on each others toes.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 31, 2004)

Eh, Kal knows I'm interest, but I suppose I should post official notice and concept.


John Tyler, in a desperate attempt for tuition money, signed up as an experimental test subject.  The experiment was to try and remove good and evil from a person.

Now, like many people he has two little voices whispering advice in his ears, one good and one bad.  Only, in this case, John isn't the only one who can see them.  The experiment managed to create a little devil and a little angel that live on John's shoulders.  They bicker, they make wisecracks, and they generally make John's life difficult.


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh quick note, the first lot of skill points you purchase is multiplied by 4 for those who are classeless.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 1, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Is he as strong as he looks?  Or do his powers derive from his name.  I.e does he shoot lightning?  Or some combination of the two?  I'm not asking for an exact build, just something where would wouldn't step on each others toes.




Hi Rangerjohn! Sorry I talked with the others in chat and hey knew of my concept. Sparky is the (failed) result of a genetic experiment to create humans that could wield awesome magical powers. He's not that strong, because he's small (about 4'), he only looks buff because his body stores energy in a different way than fat.
Here are his powers anyway (Kal take a look around for anything you don't like, it should sum up to 70 CP):


```
- Attributes -
Armour I					4
Armour : Electricity I				4
Computer Scanning III				6
Environmental Control :				3
	Light II
	Electricity I (1)
Features :					2
	Earth Magnetic Field Sense (2)
	Electromagnetic Source (3)
Energy Bonus I					3
Heightened Senses:				4
	Electric Current Detection
	Magnetic Field Detection
	Radar Detection
	Radio Detection
Magic IV :					16
	Flight: Skimmer II (4)		[2]
	Force Field IV (5)		[11]
	Special Attack IV		[16]
		Accurate	+1
		Flare		+1
		Incapacitating	+3
		Spreading	+1
		No Damage	-1
		Short Range	-1
	Telekinesis: Metal III (4)	[4]
	Transmutation II (6)		[7]
Mechanical Genius IV				8
Mind Shield II					2
Personal Gear I					2
Regeneration I					4
Rejuvenation II (7)				2
Sixth Sense :					5
	Electricity I
	Magnetics I
	Postcognition IV (8)
Special Defence :				5
	Aging I
	Hunger I
	Light II
	Sleep I
Telepathy IV (9)				4

 - Defects -
Marked III					-3
Owned I						-1
```

(1) I can power up with electricity every device I touch, up to the normal limits of Environmental Control.

(2) Attuning to earth's magnetic field, I can pinpoint exactly where I am every moment, like a GPS system. Likewise, I always know where magnetic North lies.

(3) I can emit a wide range of electromagnetic radiations, emulating for example a radar signal, a radio transmitter, or a cellular phone.

(4) This power suffers from Detectable I and Activation Time I defects. It takes a round for the energies involved to start working, and its usage is signaled by my spots that brighten up and change color.

(5) My force field covers my body in a tranparent shimmering shell, as my spots flare. (Personal Field version and Detectable I defect)

(6) Transmutation too suffers from Detectable I defect. The spots on my body darken as the ones on my hands and arms  shine more and more. I can't change the mass nor the composition of what I transmute, and I usually work only on technological devices or tools.

(7) I have yet to decide when that happens.

(8) Sensible to the least magnetic traces, my hands can read into the story of an object up to a year back.

(9) This only works on willing people who touch my hand or one of my spots. I can send and read little neural impulses, allowing me to talk without using voice, or project images and sounds in one's head.


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey, if it's cool, could I get in on this too? I've been thinking about this character concept for anime d20 for a while, and was hoping to implement it. 

Genryu- The shadow dragon.

Originally from ancient japan, the daughter of a ruling feudal lord, she was abducted by an invading force of monsters and demons, taken back to the invading forces home, the Netherworld.

Raised in the Netherworld, she served under the overlord there, where she trained in the use of a dire two-handed axe, developing an ultimate and devastating technique for assassinating even the most powerful of generals that would oppose the overlord.

Dressed in a black silk haori and hakama with decorative black satin serpentine dragons that coil all around it (think hot female samurai dressed all in black), she was named Genryu, or the Shadow Dragon, for her control over shadows and her axe, the blade of which is held by the great open maw of a fiendish looking dragon.

I can have the stats up soon, I just have to do some extrapolation from an npc that she's based on.


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 2, 2004)

Heh. I like all the concepts presented so far. And so as not to unfairly disadvantage Zack, rangerjohn or Imerak, I'll give them a week to get their concepts together if they want in. 

(So basically everyone who's posted so far showing interest has a spot and I'll close the recruiting here)

In:
Lichenhart
Soda
Festy_Dog
Hafrogman
Zack
Imerak
Rangerjohn

(I think 7 should keep me out of mischief *heh*)


----------



## kyloss (Nov 2, 2004)

I would ... oh wait sorry guess I'll go (snif snif).


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 3, 2004)

well, the points are spent and the character is built, except for skills. I purchased 8 +int, and haven't put skill points into anything, but I will be focusing on melee attack (ax focus), melee def (ax focus), and ranged def (axe focus), jump, tumble, hide, move silently, and a couple points here and there, probably in knowledge or language.

Genryu (human, incomplete training on bonus skill points)
170 cp (+4 human +11 bp totals to 185 cp spent total)
6 feats 
3 stat points 

Rank 2 environmental control (2, darkness) (4 cp),

 special movement 3 (dimension hop: shadow pocket dimension + material plane; wall bouncing) (3 cp)

 heightened senses 1{spirit sight (can detect the energy given off by living creatures)} (1 cp), 

Pocket Dimension 3 (4, travel through shadow) (12 cp), 

12d8 hd purchased for 24 cp (102 hp)

attack combat mastery, +10 (30 cp)

forcefield 1 (2 cp)

jump 1 (1 cp)

Personal Gear (1 cp) Darkmaw (1d10 ax) +cool clothes

magic 5 (20 cp, 67 ep, 50 mp to spend)

special attack – Shadow orb, 
(wish list- (drain body (dex) (+2), linked (pocket dimension) (+1), accurate x3 (+3), homing(+1), no damage (-1), short range(-1), slow (-1)) {r-5, 5 cp} (3 ep)

special attack- Cataclysm (while in the shadow dimension (my pocket dimension), a series of powerful blows knocks my opponent into the air, with me following him, striking again and again)
(wish list- 2d8+ accuracy x3(+3), auto fire (+3), melee(-2), muscle powered(+1), undetectable (+4), only in (pocket dimension) (-2) {r-9, 36 mp} (magic focus- axe, 9 ep)

Special attack- finisher (once the Cataclysm combo is finished, a final strike sends the oponent back into the real world, damaged beyond belief)
(wish list-  1d8+body drain x3 (10 str, 10 con, 10 dex) (+6), muscle powered(+1), melee(-2), linked (dimension hop, material plain)(+1), only in (pocket dimension) (-2) {r-5, 5 mp} (magic focus-axe, 1 ep)

special attack- wrack bolt (with each strike of the Cataclysm combo, a bolt of wracking energy originating from my shadow dimension hits the defenseless opponent at the same time
(wish list-  1d8 +linked (cataclysm)(+2), drain body (dex)(+2), only in (pocket dimension)(-2) {r-3, 3 mp} (magic focus (axe) 1 ep)

Special attack- Phanotm Double (shadow copies surround and confuse my enemy, allowing me to strike while he is guardless)
(wish list- 1d8+ static (-2), melee (-2), undetectable(+4))  {r-1, 1 mp} 

skills (8+int per lvl, 24 cp)
Base fort +4 (+8 total)
Base ref +4 (+8 total)
Base will +4 (+8 total)
(saves 12 cp)

19 str
18 dex
18 con
18 wis
10 int
8 cha

Feats: sneak attack x 6

11 bp from defects-
Marked level 3 (black full body tribal markings (when looked at, they appear to show outer space) and an inversed eye, white pupil with a black exterior, having elongated ears that point back (a-typical for most humanoids and common to most who live in the netherworld))

Achilles heel 2 (time spent on the netherworld has warped Genryu’s physiology, causing her to take extra damage from holy/positive energy attacks)

Bane 1 (holy symbols)

Blind fury 3 (having been raised on the netherworld, she prides herself as being one of those who raised her. Those that insult her heritage (calling her a demon wannabee, weakling human) are to be slain. However, those associated with the perpetrator may be attacked aswell)

Famous 1 (well-known throughout most of the civilized parts of the netherworld for her strength and her place in the overlords court)

Weak point 1 (white and black eye, which acts as a font for her powers)


While lacking true orgainization, she is basically complete, all her cp is spent. She is definately ready ...to be band for brokenness.


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 3, 2004)

*Pokes the monstrosity with a 10' pole*

Not bad. I think I'll use the damage determines scope of special attack optional rule though (under Special Attack on page 62 if you have the full book) I hope that doesn't change anything to much. Looks good otherwise. 

Now I just want a tasty background that gives me plenty of rope.


----------



## Imerak (Nov 4, 2004)

Sorry, but it looks like I'll have to drop out of this game.  My home computer is dead (for anyone ina PbP game with me, this means my posting will be sporadic), and I was having trouble coming up with a concept anyways.  But you know I'll be lurking.


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 4, 2004)

Fair enough. Always sucks when the computer dies.


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 4, 2004)

Oooh just noticed, you can't have Damn Healthy! 12. It only goes up to 6 or 10, I forget which.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 4, 2004)

Hmmm, crunch only, starting to add fluff in.

*John Tyler* - _the morally manifest student_
Human Male

_[170 cp]_

*Attributes:*

*Str* 12 (+1) _[6 cp]_
*Dex* 15 (+2) _[7 cp + 12th]_
*Con* 12 (+1) _[6 cp]_
*Int* 18 (+4) _[9 cp]_
*Wis* 16 (+3) _[7 cp + 4th + 8th]_
*Cha* 14 (+2) _[7 cp]_

_Overall Attributes [42 cp]_

*Abilities:*

_Overall Abilities [88 cp]_

Attack Combat Mastery 4 _[12 cp]_
Defence Combat Mastery 5 _[10 cp]_
Divine Relationship 5 _[5 cp]_
Fusion 5 (takes 1 round to activate -1 cp) _[39 cp]_
Heightened Awareness 5 _[5 cp]_
Mind Shield 3 _[3 cp]_
Servant 6 - Shoulder Angel _[12 cp]_
Servant 6 - Shoulder Devil _[12 cp]_

*Disadvantages:* 

_Overall Disadvantages [+10 cp]_

Incomplete Training (feats 1,3,6,9,12) [+10 cp]

*HD:* 10d6 + 10 _[15 cp]_
*HP:* 48
*Energy Points:* 66
*BAB:* +4
*Movement:* 42
*Initiative:* +1

*Attacks:*

Unarmed Strike (+7 attack, 1d4+1 dmg, 20/x2 crit, bludgeon)

*Defences:*

Dodge: unarmed against melee +8
Dodge: against ranged +8
flatfooted -2 from above values

*Fort:* +6 (+5 base +1 con)
*Refl:* +7 (+5 base +2 dex)
*Will:* +8 (+5 base +3 wis)

_Overall Saves [15 cp]_

*Feats:*

Combat Martial Arts _[human bonus]_

*Skills:*  Bonus/Ranks 
(4+1+int)*13 = 117 skill points _[10 cp]_

Unarmed Attack  2
Unarmed Defence 1
Ranged Defence 2

Computer Use +7/4
Diplomacy +10/8
Gather Information +5/3
Jump +4/3
Knowledge (Architecture) +13/10
Knowledge (Area: College Town) +13/10
Knowledge (Physical Sciences) +13/10
Listen +13/10
Perform(sing) +5/3
Research +11/8
Search +11/8
Spot +13/10


*Appearance:*

John is a fairly average looking guy.  He's in his early twenties, six feet tall, with brown hair, brown eyes and glasses.  He's not got an overly athletic body, but he's not really out of shape either.  Overall, he gives the impression of just some guy.  You'd probably never notice him if he were alone.

*Personality:*

John likes his life simple and uncomplicated (too bad for him).  He often finds the rest of the people in the world to be trying at best and downright infuriating the rest of the time, but he still usually does his best to come across as helpful and courteous.

*Background:*

John was a civil engineering student at his college when he ran out of tuition money.  A few semesters spent slacking off instead of studying had cost him his scholarships, and he needed a new source of income.  He was browsing the newspaper's want ads when he saw the plea for scientific test subjects.  It paid well, didn't look to difficult and it was psychology research rather than some wierd drug test that would leave him with three heads (if only he knew).

He signed up for the testing, and met with the lead researcher, Dr. Kergen.  The first stages of the tests were pretty harmless and fairly simple.  He answered questions about his morality, what he believed was right and wrong.  He was given different scenarios with moral quanderies and left to choose the solution he felt best.  The money was certainly going to help with his tuition, but then there was housing to consider, and books, and food. . .

John went to see Dr. Kergen one evening and asked him if there was any way he could get involved more in the research, in order to make more money.  As it happened, the good doctor had something in mind.  He needed a test subject for one final experiment on the true nature of good and evil in man.  He wanted to try and seperate out such tendancies from a person.  

The next day found John strapped to a table with a strange ray device pointed at him.  As Dr. Kergen began to explain the purpose of the experiment, John began to have serious doubts about Kergen's sanity, and even more doubts about his own involvement.  However, the straps served their purpose and John was stuck where he was while Dr. Kergen turned on his machine.  A eerie beam of energy pulsed outwards, striking John in the chest.  Then a whole bunch of things happened at once.  Campus Security burst into the room to take Dr. Kergen into custody for illegal human testing, then the machine overloaded and exploded, sending a final burst of energy into John, who blacked out.

The next morning John awoke to the sound of bickering voices.  He had a blinding headache, but he was sure he hadn't been in this alleyway when he fell asleep.  His hand was stamped from one of the local bar/club establishments, and he smelled of alcohol.  Had he gotten drunk last night?  No, wait, there had been the experiment. . .  The sound of arguing voices was really making his headache worse, so he sat up to yell at whoever it was making such a racket.

"Pipe down will ya!"

*"Oh good, you're awake.  We were getting worried about you."*

"Bah!  I wasn't worried, I just wanted him to take a bath.  He smells like piss!"

*"How can you be so callous?  He's been through a very trying experience."*

"Bah, you call it a trying experience, I say lawsuit city baby!  C'mon John, get up.  We got lawyers to call."

His vision slowly focused on the miniscule figures in front of him.  One was robed in white with feathered wings sprouting out of it's back and a glowing halo.  The other had bright red skin, bat wings and a long tail.  John's brain decided it had had enough and stopped working again.

This time he awoke to a sharp slap to his face.  The little red man was hitting him repeatedly.  He didn't stop when John opened his eyes again.

"Hey, I think he's awake."

*"Then why are you still slapping him?"*

"Why not?"

John batted the devil man away and rose to his feet.  The two figures followed him up, flapping their wings and landing on his shoulders.  Shaking his head to try and clear it, John staggered out of the alleyway and towards the college dorms.  All along the way, the two creatures on his shoulders never let up.

"Hey, check out the gazoombas on that co-ed.  I'd sure be interested in exploring her student body!"

*"Don't you ever think of anything other than sex?"*

"Sure, drugs, alcohol, gambling, you name it."

*"Cretin."*

One thing was sure from the looks he was getting, he wasn't hallucinating.  And he wasn't the only one who could see them.  He wasn't the only one who could hear them either, and the red one's comments got him slapped several times even on the short trip back to his room.

Once back at his room, John tried to regain his composure.  He took a shower (the angel turned his back while the devil made crude comments about magnifying glasses) and got dressed.  He sat down and talked to the apparations for a while.  One good, one evil.  One angel, one devil.  His good and evil had been removed from his body, just like Dr. Kergen had said.  Only now they lived on his shoulders instead.

He went to Dr. Kergen's office to try and get some answers, but the nice men in black suits and dark sunglasses informed him that there was no such professor, there never had been such a profesor, there never would be such a professor.  It was also strongly hinted that he shouldn't ask such question, if he knew what was good for him.

Lacking any solution, John settled back to his life, and tried to adjust to his new constant companions.  Once more he opened up the newspaper to look through the want ads. . .

*Ability Notes:*

_Fusion_ --  In times of stress or danger, one side or other of John's personality can become dominant.  When this happens he joins with either the angel or devil and his appearance and abilities change to match the conjunction.  During this time, the non dominant side of his personality is temporarily subsumed and the representative dissapears for the length of the fusion.

_Heightened Awareness_ --  The two extra sets of eyes and ears help John keep and eye out for trouble or anything else unusual around him.

_Mind Shield_ -- Having one's mind split into three seperate parts can be quite disconcerting, but it does have one small benefit.  Anyone trying to fiddle with your mind will not be used to its unusual configuration.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------



*Servant - Shoulder Angel*

_[80 cp]_

*Attributes:*

*Str* 6 (-2) _[7 cp -8 size]_
*Dex* 10 (+0) _[3 cp +4 size]_
*Con* 8 (-1) _[5 cp -2 size]_
*Int* 14 (+2) _[7cp]_
*Wis* 18 (+4) _[9 cp]_
*Cha* 12 (+1) _[6 cp]_

_Overall Attributes [37 cp]_

*Abilities:*

_Overall Abilities [40 cp]_

Defence combat Mastery 4 _[8 cp]_
flight 1 _[4 cp]_
fusion 2 (takes 1 round -1 cp) _[15 cp]_
Healing 2 (detectable: white light and heavenly singing -1 cp) _[7 cp]_
reincarnation 2 (unless John is dead) _[4 cp]_
enviromental control (light) 1 _[1 cp]_
size change (tiny) 2 (permenant -1 cp) _[1 cp]_

*Disadvantages:* 

_Overall Disadvantages [+15 cp]_

Confined Movement (300' around John) _[+2 cp]_
Marked 3 (glowing halo, wings, unearthly beauty) _[+3 cp]_
Nemesis 1 (shoulder devil) _[+1 cp]_
Tiny Limits _[+3 cp]_
No Race _[+6 cp]_

*HD:* 2d12 - 2 _[6 cp]_
*HP:* 17
*Energy Points:* 59
*BAB:* -2
*Movement:* 20 (ground) 22 ( fly)
*Initiative:* +0

*Attacks:*

none

*Defences:* 

Dodge: unarmed against melee +6
Dodge: against ranged +7

*Fort:* +1 (+2 base -1 con)
*Refl:* +4 (+4 base +0 dex)
*Will:* +8 (+4 base +4 wis)

_Overall Saves [10 cp]_

*Feats:*

Dodge _[1st]_

*Skills:* Bonus/Ranks 
(8+int)*4 = 40 skill points _[2 cp]_

Ranged Defence 1

Diplomacy +12/11
Knowledge (religion) +14/12
Sense Motive +15/11


*Appearance:*

The shoulder angel appears to be standard charicature of an angel, scaled down.  He stands only about 12" tall.  Other than that he has bright blue eyes, wavy blonde hair and a golden glowing halo.  He always wears long, flowing white robes and has a large (for him anyways) pair of white feathered wings sprouting from his back.

*Personality:*

The term holier-than-thou was born to describe this guy.  He regards John's spirituality and moral well being as his sole duty to monitor and protect.  He is often exasperated by the shoulder devil's attempts to corrupt John and will often launch into extended lectures on the benefits of personal purity.  However, he seems to feel he is fighting a loosing battle, and will often settle for steering John away from the devil's advice rather than shooting for his own goals.

*Ability Notes:*

_healing_ -- with a flash of bright light and the sound of bells ringing in the air, the shoulder angel can channel divine healing energy through himself and into any nearby creature in need.

_reincarnation_ -- being as he is a product of John's deranged mind and not an individual entity, the shoulder angel will never really die until John himself is dead.  As long as John is alive, the energies that create the shoulder angel will gather matter to them and recreate the angel's body should it die.

_enviromental control (light)_ --  the shoulder angel is surrounded by an aura of white light that can be repressed if needed.  



---------------------------------------------------------------------



*Servant - Shoulder Devil*

_[80 cp]_

*Attributes:*

*Str* 6 (-2) _[7 cp -8 size]_
*Dex* 12 (+1) _[4 cp +4 size]_
*Con* 8 (-1) _[5 cp -2 size]_
*Int* 14 (+2) _[7cp]_
*Wis* 10 (+0) _[5 cp]_
*Cha* 16 (+3) _[8 cp]_

_Overall Attributes [36 cp]_

*Abilities:*

_Overall Abilities [41 cp]_

enviromental control (temperature increase) 1 _[1 cp]_
Defence combat Mastery 2 _[4 cp]_
flight 1 _[4 cp]_
fusion 2 (takes 1 round -1 cp) _[15 cp]_
reincarnation 2 (Unless John is dead) _[4 cp]_
size change (tiny) 2 (permanent -1cp) _[1 cp]_
Special Attack 3 _[12 cp]_ 
"Hellfire Blast"
-3d8 damage
-area affect
-aura
-limited shots 3 (1 attack/several minutes)

*Disadvantages:*

_Overall Disadvantages [+17 cp]_

Confined Movement (300' around John) _[+2 cp]_
Devil-ISM _[+2 cp]_
Marked 3 (red skin, bat wings, horns) _[+3 cp]_
Nemesis 1 (shoulder angel) _[+1 cp]_
Tiny Limits _[+3 cp]_
No Race _[+6 cp]_

*HD:* 2d12 - 2 _[6 cp]_
*HP:* 17
*Energy Points:* 45
*BAB:* -2 size
*Movement:* 24 (ground) 22 ( fly)
*Initiative:* +1

*Attacks:*

Hellfire Blast (3d8 fire damage, 15' radius)

*Defences:*

Dodge: unarmed against melee +5
Dodge: against ranged +6

*Fort:* +1 [+2 base -1 con]
*Refl:* +6 [+5 base +1 dex]
*Will:* +5 [+5 base +0 wis]

_Overall Saves [12 cp]_

*Feats:*

Dodge _[1st]_

*Skills:*  Bonus/Ranks 
(8+int)*4  = 40 skill points _[2 cp]_

Ranged Defence 1

knowledge (occult) +13/11
bluff +15/12 
gamble +11/11


*Appearance:*

The shoulder devil is your stereotypical devil.  He's bright red with a tail, bat wings, tiny horns on his head and oh yeah, he's only a foot tall.

*Personality:*

He's not so much EVIL, as morally bankrupt.  He represents all of John's sinful desires and petty hatreds unleashed.  He suffers from no guilt or remorse over his actions, allowing him to behave in a totally outrageous manner.  He's lusty, crude and generally spiteful.

*Ability Notes:*

_enviromental control (temperature increase)_ -- The shoulder devil can raise the temperature surrounding him to uncomfortable levels.  It is technically supposed to represent the fires of hell, but he mostly uses it to make girls in white t-shirts sweat.

_reincarnation_ -- being as he is a product of John's deranged mind and not an individual entity, the shoulder devil will never really die until John himself is dead.  As long as John is alive, the energies that create the shoulder angel will gather matter to them and recreate the devil's body should it die.

Special Attack "Hellfire Blast" -- by focusing and unleashing all of his heat generating ability at once, the shoulder devil can actually create fire around his body for quite a distance.  It's an exhausting technique however, and cannot be used with great frequency.



-----------------------------------------------------------------------



*Fusion - Angel Fusion*

_[207 cp]_

*Str* 16 (+3) _[8 cp]_
*Dex* 22 (+6) _[10 cp + enhanced]_
*Con* 16 (+3) _[8 cp]_
*Int* 20 (+5) _[10 cp]_
*Wis* 24 (+7) _[10 cp + enhanced]_
*Cha* 22 (+6) _[10 cp + enhanced]_

_Overall Attributes [56 cp]_

*Abilities:*

_Overall Abilities [105 cp]_

Adaptation (vacuum) _[1 cp]_
Armor (shield) 6 _[12 cp]_
Attack Combat Mastery 3 _[9 cp]_
Defense Combat Mastery 8 _[16 cp]_
Enhanced Ability (dex) 1 _[1 cp]_
Enhanced Ability (wis) 2 _[2 cp]_
Enhanced Ability (cha) 1 _[1 cp]_
Environmental Control (light) 2 _[2 cp]_
Exorcism 4 _[4 cp]_
Extra Defences 1 _[3 cp]_
Flight 2 _[8 cp]_
Force Field (area, static) 3 (detectable: visible -1 cp) _[11 cp]_
Healing 2 (detectable: glowing and heavenly bells - 1 cp) _[7 cp]_
Heightened Senses (Darkvision) 1 _[1 cp]_
Mind Shield 2 _[2 cp]_
Sixth Sense (evil, truth, virtue) 3 _[3 cp]_
Special Attack 6 _[24 cp]_ 
"Light Burst"
-4d8
-drop shields
-targeted (double to evil)
-penetrating armor
Special Defense (does not breath) 2 _[2 cp]_


*Disadvantages:*

_Overall Disadvantages [+4 cp]_

Marked 3 (luminous skin, wings, unearthly beauty) _[+3 cp]_
Easily Distracted 1 (innocents in trouble) _[+1 cp]_


*HD:* 10d6+30 _[15 cp]_
*HP:* 68
*Energy Points:* 104
*BAB:* +3
*Movement:* 66 (ground) 110 (fly)
*Initiative:* +6

*Attacks:*

Light Burst (+15 attack, 4d8 damage, 20/x2, positive energy)

*Defences:*

Dodge: unarmed against melee +14
Dodge: against ranged +19
Block: melee +16
Block: ranged +21
flatfooted -6 from above values

*Fort:* +8 [+5 base +3 con]
*Refl:* +11 [+5 base +6 dex]
*Will:* +12 [+5 base +7 wis]

_Overall Saves [15 cp]_

*Skills:*  Bonus/Ranks 
(4+int)*13 = 117 skill points _[10 cp]_

Special Ranged Attack 6
Ranged Defence 5

Diplomacy +18/12
Listen +20/13
Sense Motive +20/13
Spot +20/13

*Feats:*

Block Ranged _[2 cp]_
Deflection _[2 cp]_
Reflection _[2 cp]_


*Appearance:*

When fused with the shoulder angel, John changes appearance drastically.  His body becomes a uniformly pale, luminous shade of white-green and it becomes smooth, hairless and genderless.  A huge pair of white feathered wings sprout from his back and he is suffused with a bright glow.

*Ability Notes:*

Adaptation (vacuum) -- capable of flight to the heavens, the angelic fusion form can survive in empty space.

_Armor (shield)_ -- the wings of the angelic fusion are actually the most powerful part of his body.  They can be folded around the body to protect it from damage or be used to deflect or reflect attacks away.

_Environmental Control (light)_ -- a more powerful version of the shoulder angel's power, the angelic fusion form glows brightly, shining light for a wide distance around itself.

_Exorcism_ -- despite having no real association with any deity, the angelic fusion can channel positive energy and use that power to drive off or repel evil spirits and demons.

_Force Field_ -- when standing still, the angelic fusion can actually cause his aura of light to thicken and become tangible, weakening any attacks that seek to harm those sheltered behind it.

_Healing_ -- with a flash of bright light and the sound of bells ringing in the air, the angelic fusion can channel divine healing energy through himself and into any nearby creature in need.

_Mind Shield_ -- the divine power and sheltering light surrounding the angelic fusion make it very difficult for those who seek to corrupt his mind.

_Sixth Sense (evil, truth, virtue)_ -- merely by concentrating, the angelic fusion can see deep into the souls of men and determine their worth.

_Special Attack "Light Burst"_ -- by focusing and tightening his aura of light, the angelic fusion can project the light in an offensive beam that is especially painful to those with darkness in their souls.



-----------------------------------------------------------------------



*Fusion - Devil Fusion*

_[207 cp]_

*Str* 36 (+13) _[10 cp + super strength]_
*Dex* 14 (+2) _[7 cp]_
*Con* 20 (+5) _[10 cp]_
*Int* 14 (+2) _[7 cp]_
*Wis* 14 (+2) _[7 cp]_
*Cha* 14 (+2) _[7 cp]_

_Overall Attributes [48 cp]_

*Abilities: * 

_Overall Abilities [107 cp]_

Armor 2 _[8 cp]_
Armor (optimized: fire) 4 _[16 cp]_
Attack Combat Mastery 11 _[33 cp]_
Defence Combat Mastery 5 _[10 cp]_
Environmental Control (raise temperature) 2 _[2 cp]_
Heightened Senses (Darkvision) 1 _[1 cp]_
Massive Damage (flaming aura) 6 _[12 cp]_
Jumping 1 _[1 cp]_
Natural Weapons (horns, claws) 2 _[2 cp]_
Regen 2 _[8 cp]_
Speed 1 _[2 cp]_
Special Attack 4 _[16 cp]_ 
"Flaming Aura"
-2d8
-aura
Super Strength 2 _[8 cp]_
Telekinisis (fire) 2 _[4 cp]_


*Disadvantages:*

Overall Disadvantages [+5 cp]

Demon-ISM 2 _[+2 cp]_
Marked 3 (Red skin, claws, horns, flaming aura) _[+3 cp]_

*HD:* 14d6+70 _[21 cp]_
*HP:* 122
*Energy Points:* 42
*BAB:* +11/+6/+1
*Movement:* 110
*Initiative:* +4

*Attacks:*

Claw (+27/+22/+17, 1d4+13+2d8+12, 20/x2, slashing plus fire)
Horn Charge (+29, 1d6+13+2d8+12, 20/x2, piercing plus fire)

*Defences:*

Dodge: unarmed against melee +8
Dodge: against ranged +7

*Fort:* +10 [+5 base +5 con]
*Refl:* +7 [+5 base +2 dex]
*Will:* +7 [+5 base +2 wis]

_Overall Saves [15 cp]_

*Skills:*  Bonus/Ranks 
(2+int)*13 = 52 skill points _[5 cp]_

Unarmed Attack 3
Unarmed Defence 1

Climb +9/2
Intimidate +5/3
Jump +29/2
Listen +5/3
Spot +5/3
Move Silently +8/6
Hide +8/6
Tumble +5/3



*Appearance:*

In this form, John's body thickens and broadens into a powerful, beastial form.  His skin becomes a deep red with patches of crimson fur covering him.  He grows large, pointed horns and his fingernails lengthen into wicked looking claws.  His feet split into cloven hooves and a long tail grows down behind him.  Small tounges of fire dance over his body and he often seems to ripple with the effects of heat distortion.

*Ability Notes:*

_Armor _ -- the devil fusion's body is covered with thick, hardened skin and layer upon layer of tough muscles.

_Armor (optimized: fire)_ -- being a creature of the firey depths, the devil fusion fears no fire known to man, and is always protected against even the most supernatural fires.

_Environmental Control (raise temperature)_ -- the devil fusion is wreathed in flames that can radiate heat for a large distance.

_Special Attack "Flaming Aura"_ -- the flames surrounding the devil fusion's body are hot enough to burn anyone who touches him or anyone he touches.


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 4, 2004)

I was purchasing d8's as my 12 levels of hit die, for the character. I hadn't really meant to use the actual attribute. Also, I'm fine with the ability damage based on how much damage I do. Now, how exactly would it work? Would I have to roll 1d8 per rank of the special attack to determine how much ability damage is done, or is it based solely on how much the special attack does? Also, would stuff like muscelpowered or sneak attack dice effect this at all if the latter is the case?

Background-
Originally from ancient japan, the daughter of a ruling feudal lord, she was abducted by an invading force of monsters and demons, taken back to the invading forces home, the Netherworld.

_Fire everywhere. The screams of the dieing echoing from all directions. A small girl, huddled with her mother in her home, listens on, confused by what is happening "Mother, what is happening?" the girl says, wimpering. "Shhhh. It will all be alright." The thudding of footsteps are heard, right outside the door. Grunts, and yells of pain are heard as battle clashes right outside the door, where guards were posted. The door opens abruptly, a bloodied man crawling towards the girl and her mom, mouthing a warning, but no sound escapes. He passes out, and a well armored humanoid and his entourage of fiendish knights walk over the now dead gaurdian. "Ah, so here you are. Maybe your husband will surrender if we take a couple hostages." With a grim smile, and the slight twitch of his hand, his knights take the girl and her mother hostage. 

Some time later, the invading horde had discovered that the ruling Feudal lord, Hyuuga Neji, had commited suicide soon after he found his wife and daughter missing. With his cousin now moved in to take his throne, and what was left of his army now in a blood frenzy, assuming that he was slaughtered by the enemy, Hyuuga Sonyuske was able to drive the invading demonic horde back to the Netherworld throught the portals that they came._ 

Raised in the Netherworld, she served under the overlord there, where she trained in the use of a dire two-handed axe, developing an ultimate and devastating technique for assassinating even the most powerful of generals that would oppose the overlord.

_"What should we do with her? Her mother commited suicide, and almost took her child with her when she learned that the gates to her world were now closed." The Lord, in reply, "Well, I could always use another loyal vassal. When she is old enough to walk, she will be trained, just as all my other conscrips, and join my army. But, I want her to be special. The human spirit is great, and for us to bless it would make her formidable indeed." And so, she was trained the moment she could walk, and marked with great runes of power to show her privaleged status among her new kin. While she would not be treated like a daughter to the overlord, she would be treated with equally, whether it was forced or not. Years more passed, and her abilities grew. While she was not physically as powerful as her fellows, she was able, and could desimate in one on one combat. Thus, she began and completed her training to become a suitable assassin. Eventually, her human heritage resurfaced, and she sought out her original home on the material plane. _

Description:
Dressed in a black silk haori and hakama with decorative black satin serpentine dragons that coil all around it (think hot female samurai dressed all in black), she was named Genryu, or the Shadow Dragon, for her control over shadows and her axe, the blade of which is held by the great open maw of a fiendish looking dragon.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 4, 2004)

Kal, shouldn't you open for Kyloss now that Imerak has gone?


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 4, 2004)

Zack, there's rule for buying hit dice in the back of the revised BESM d20 book (classless), its also available in the extra material section on the Guardians of Order website. I'll have to reread the damage rules and get back to you.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 4, 2004)

And here is a recompilation of it that the author posted on the GoO forum:


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 5, 2004)

Ah, ok. Well, the cost for d8's doesn't change, comparing damn healthy! to the cost for having a d8 per level. Just a different name, so there is nothing to worry about cp expenditure wise. However, it is good to know that all combat skills are cross class (ouch, my accuracy won't be nearly as high). I'll have to keep that in mind.


----------



## Candide (Nov 6, 2004)

If there is still room, I would love to join your game. I have a concept already thought up. I need to put it into crunch form though.


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 6, 2004)

I'll take Kyloss and Candide too then (since rangerjohn seems to have vanished.) And now I will take no more! NO MORE ! I say! MWAHAHAHAHA. (Now to plot to kill off half the party, mwahahahaha!!!).

Seriously, welcome aboard guys, going to update the title now.


----------



## kyloss (Nov 6, 2004)

First, thanks for letting me join this sounds like fun. Second I am working on 2 character concepts one joe normal gets caught up in the action type the other a tekaman blade type.


----------



## Candide (Nov 10, 2004)

*Finally, my character*

Here he is. This was my first classless BESM character, so I'd like help on where I might have messed up. Namely his special attack. I think I did the math horribly wrong.

Name: Onigara
Race: Demon
Starting level or CP: 170(50base +120 +whatever defects)

Stats: 46 cp
Str:  50 +20  (18base +2race +28superstrength +2Enhanced STR)     9
Dex: 43 +16  (18base +2race +20Enhanced DEX +3lvl points)     9
Con: 20 +5   (18base +2race)                              9
Int:  10 +0                                                       5
Wis: 16 +3                                                       8
Cha: 12 +1   (10base +2race)                              6

Hp: 119  (12d8 for 24 cp)

AC: +13(+16 dex, -3Inept Defense)

Saves: 8cp
Fort +9      (4base + 5con)
Ref +20    (4base + 19dex)
Will +3       (0base +3wis)

Bab: +11/+6/+1   33cp

Full Attack: (katana) +31/+26/+21

Damage: (katana) 1d10+30(str)+20(massive damage)

Initiative Modifier: +32(+16dex, +12speed, +4improved initiative)

Powers: 
Super-Strength: Rank4; +28 Str     16cp

Speed: rank6     +12 to init., huge traveling speed,  12cp

Massive Damage(katana) rank10; +20 damage with katana    20cp

Heightened Sense(Hearing) rank5; +10 on listen checks.    5cp

Special Defense: Aging   2cp(taken twice; does not age)

Personal Gear: rank1; katana with cane scabbard, fine suit, sunglasses

Jumping: rank2; +40 to jump

Attack Combat Mastery: rank 11; Bab +11/+6/+1


Feats:
5x Sneak Attack
Improved Initiative

Skills: (8+Int) 24cp
Climb +35
Hide +31
Intimidate +16
Jump +75
Listen +28
Move Silently +31
Spot +14

Onigara's demon racial stats:
+2 STR, DEX, CON, CHA
-Darkvision
Base Movement of 30ft.

Defects: 26bp
Achilles Heel         2bp (Holy symbols)

Bane                   2bp (Holy water)

Blind Fury             2bp  

Detectable           1bp (facial features/ears)

Easily Distracted   1bp (things of beauty. Mostly girls)

Famous               2bp   (in Netherworld as an assassin, and in Real world for being one of the best swordsmen ever/assassin)

Inept Defense      6bp   -3 to AC

Marked               2bp   (Mostly human features, but demonic accents)

Significant O.(pc)     1bp rank3   (protects Genryu the shadow dragon, not sure of relation yet. Looks at her as a younger sister)

Wanted              2bp   (I have a higher profile than most assassins)
Sensory Impairment 1bp (short-sightedness)

Vulnerability        2bp(holy water)



Onigara, the Fallen. His true origins are known only to a few. His father, brothers and Genryu. Originally from the Netherworld, he carries the essence of demons in his blood. His features are mostly human, but have demonic accents like pointed ears, sharp teeth, red/orange/yellow irises in his eyes. He possess an unholy speed, a bit of charm, a razor sharp wit and immense strength. He has not been beated in a swordfight. Ever. He is too quick and too deadly for any mortal to fight, though that doesn't stop them from trying. He gladly issues and accepts any fighting challenge where he can show off his expertise. He is a fan of bloodshed and gore, his style with his katana uses flourishing moves that allow for blood to be scattered about everywhere. 

His eyes are red as flame, hair the color of silvery white. In the modern Earth world, he wears a stylish black suit and has his katana tucked inside a cane.

He is often called by his brothers a weakling, because of his human appearence. Only part of him is human.

Onigara, though quite a bad guy, has a less-vile side. He loves things that are beautiful like art, flowers and girls. He has a following of young girls wherever he goes. Once or twice he's reciprocated affection for one of them. 

He looks to Genryu as a little sister. He was one of the trainers she studied under as she grew up. He tries to protect her, a fact that she takes with a grain of salt.


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 10, 2004)

Candide, your special attack requires more cp. It is minimum rank 4, and it'll do 1d8 points of damage, thus costing 16 cp.


----------



## Candide (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks, making the changes now. I think I'll just take that power off and use the points for something else.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 10, 2004)

Actually it would be even more complicated if you choose to use it.  Some of those are special attack disabilites (for per rank bonuses) and some are normal disadvantages (for set point bonus) and errata are being used, so drain body (con) would cost 2 ranks.


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 10, 2004)

There's also one other problem, PCs as an SO always work as a 3 BP defect for the purposes of how committed to protecting them you should be, but only yield 1 BP. (Basically you get 1 BP for Significant Other 3 (PC). And zip for lower levels of SO to PCs)


----------



## Candide (Nov 10, 2004)

used extra 2 points for 2 ranks in Jumping attribute. Who else are we waiting on characters from? I don't mean to rush anyone though.


----------



## kyloss (Nov 11, 2004)

*Im getting my character made and have a ?*

is there a limit on HD as in 12 or can we go beyond that ie (one semi-abbsurd example-36d4 same as 12d12 in maximum total and higher mimimum/average) or are we building effectivly 12th level characters with our own classless classes?

but more importantly for my new char idea what about skills?
I think I am going to go more for a tech type though how I am going to fing one that fits in with all these devil-beasties I have no clue, earthly or otherwise.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 12, 2004)

My character has been finished for a while, though it'll be a little while yet before I can post it because my computer was fried in a storm recently and I'm getting the motherboard and power unit replaced. In a nutshell, my character's a possessed mecha.


----------



## kyloss (Nov 12, 2004)

I was wondering what happened to that project I thought the government took it away when I was asleep.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 12, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> In a nutshell, my character's a possessed mecha.




Am I the only one suddenly filled with a desire to design a possessed mecha in a nutshell?

Hmm. . . diminutive mecha, limited movement (cannot leave the shell). . .perhaps piloted remotely by a megalomaniacal squirrel bent on world domination.


----------



## kyloss (Nov 12, 2004)

*finaly*

The name is still being worked on but here is a rough crunch version of my character though it will likely be tweeked a bit
points discription score/ranks modifiers dice
name Johiro Jones
0 human
stats
5 str 10 0
8 dex 18 4 +3points (38+14)
5 con 10 0 
12 int 24 7
5 wis 11 0
5 cha 10 0
40 total

saves
4 fort 4 0
4 reflex 4 2
7 will 7 0
15 total
0 init 4(+26)
0 base move 30(1600mph)
0 total

combat mod
0 ac 4 (14)
21 base attack 7
24 hit points 12d8 84
45 total

attributes
8 mechanical genius 4
36 item of power-speed(12points)(1600 miles per hour +12 to init); force field (30points) (90 points protection plus damaging modifier); dex boost(10 point)(20 point boost);special attack(8 points)(2d8 damage)(- 60 points 
2 personal gear-1 major and 4 minor
0
0
0
46 total

feats
0 point blank shot
0 weapons encylopedia
0 portable armoury
0 blind shoot
0 steady hand
0 steady hand
0 total

24 skills (8+1+7)
computer use 15
concentration 15
jump 15
tumble 15
balance 15
drive 15
special ranged attack 15= 7.5
knowledge electronics 15
knowledge mechanics 15
knowledge biological sciences 15
knowledge physical sciences 15
gun combat 15 =7.5
ranged defense 15 =7.5
repair 15
pilot 15
research 15
24 total

170 grand total

cp
please exuse the format I worked it up in excel to make sure I kept my points straight.

Johiro was average growing up-at least he thought so . Sure he got picked on abit in school but doesn't everybody. So what if he was a little bit smarter than the other kids, or his teachers. its not like that made any difference he still had a fun childhood rebuilding his toys and tvs and anything else left lying around for to long. Its not like it was anything special when he got his first degree at 18 people much younger had done it. He only started think something might be a little bit different about him when he was forced to rebuild the schools particle accelerator because it wasnt working right for one of his experiments and was later told that have of it was still to be delivered next week. It was then he finaly started to realize that he had a knack for certain things. He then dove into his research into temporal deviation trying to find a method for time travel. After a long year of work He was finaly forced to admit that even he couldnt crack the secrets of time travel, however temporal manipulation was a different matter entirely. During his many experiments he had managed to develope a working Simultaneous Linear Inversion Causality Engine Reviser(SLICER). He continued to revise his slicer system until he was able to shrink from a room filling system to a back pack and set of wrist and ankle bands. Now all that was left was the first test run. Unfortunatly he made one slight mistake-HE activated it in his lab-Where his original unit was still operational-Just as a word of caution if you ever want to try this-Dont double invert-when he woke up he wasnt sure where he was and has no idea what happened to his lab.(If it works that is where I would like to start the character)


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 13, 2004)

8 dex 18 4 +3points  <- This isn't right, Dex 18 is 9 points, Dex 15 (18-3 points from level) is 7.5 points, either way this is wrong.

Part from that looks good.


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 13, 2004)

There's no cap on skill points. 

Persistant of abuse of 3d4 vs 1d12 will merely result in me powergaming the enemies more. (Pretty simply really).


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 13, 2004)

Buahaha! I was thinking about that, but I wanted to limit the amount of grief both sides would be suffering.


----------



## kyloss (Nov 13, 2004)

Yea the 7.5 for the 15 was off set by the 5.5 for the 11 in wisdom-the points add up it was just a quick import from a xl sheet even then the formating didnt hold. 

I am working on a basic mecha to give some armor speed and attack as a power suit and I am trying to figure out is it more efficent to do it that way or just as an item of power kind of thing.


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 19, 2004)

mmmmm, *bump*


----------



## kyloss (Nov 24, 2004)

<sounds of crickets chirping>


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 25, 2004)

I think Kal has been detained from keeping up with the boards lately because of family matters, he'll show up again.


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm around. Any idea who/what we are waiting on ?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 25, 2004)

Here's my character:

Galeda (true name: Kaz'nel'tharian) 
Medium Humanoid (Demon Spirit)
Occupation:	classless
Hit Dice:		8d4+8 (30hp)		
Initiative:		+11 (+18 in Midnight)
Speed:		72'
Defence:		+13 (+21 vs. ranged and melee attacks, +22 while in mecha)
Base Attack/Grapple: na (+25 in Midnight)
Attack:		na (Midnight: slam +32 (d8+15/20), vibro-claw +32 (5d10+15/20), rail cannon +28 (10d20/20, 1000' increment))
Full Attack:	na (Midnight: slam +32/+27 (d8+15/20), vibro-claw +32/+27 (5d10+15/20), rail cannon +28/+23 (10d20/20, 1000' increment))
Space/Reach:	na (Midnight: 10'/10')
Saves:		fort +3/2, reflex +13/6, will +10/6	

Abilities:		str -, dex 24, con 12, int 24, wis 18, cha 10

Skills:							
gamble (computer games) +21/14
knowledge (arcane - arcane symbols) +21/14
knowledge (electronics - robotics) +19/12
knowledge (mechanics - gunsmith) +19/12
knowledge (military sciences - hardware recognition) +19/12
knowledge (occult - spirits) +21/14
knowledge (physical sciences - engineering) +19/12
knowledge (religion - christianity) +21/14
navigate +21/14 (+24 in Midnight)
listen +18/14
pilot +21/14 (+28 in Midnight)
sense motive +18/14
spot +18/14
heavy weapons (gunnery) +9/9
ranged defence (mecha) +8/8
melee attack (mecha) +8/8
melee defense (mecha) +8/8

Feats:						
accuracy
judge opponent
point blank shot
rapid shot
improved intiative

Languages: 	Abyssal, Infernal, Celestial, Draconic, Sylvan, Elven, Dwarven, Common
Age:		older than most, and then some
Height:		aprox. 6'
Weight:		-

Attributes:
Own a Big Mecha (4)
Attack Combat Mastery (6)				
Defence Combat Mastery (6)			
Heightened Senses (vision, hearing, can see other outsiders)
Reincarnation (2, irrepairable destruction of Midnight)	
Special Defenses (non-aging, non-breathing, non-eating, non-sleeping, disease immune, poison immune)				
Projection (2, sight, sound)			
Insubstantial (6, permamnent)				

Defects:
No race (not a defect so much as no cp spent on race)
Bane (holy christian items/places/people, proximity, 3d6)	
Marked (unholy runes carved over the entirety of Midnight)
Confined Movement (cannot leave mecha)		
Owned (Davius Carnard)				
Conditional Ownership (Midnight)				
Nemesis (Base Chaplain)				
Activation Time (Projection, 1 minute, uninterupted)	

Galeda was a fallen angel, having been expelled during the Great Fall he chose to make his home on the prime material rather than the lower planes, a choice which may have saved him from the title of 'demon'. He occupied his many years with walking the mortal realm and keeping an eye on the progression of the species which dwelled upon it. Galeda rarely interfered, such moments were reserved for when he was compelled to prevent another outsider's interference in mortal affairs.

His standing with other outsiders was largely neutrality towards those of the lower planes, and the odd rare encounter with denizens of the higher planes suggested that though the higher planes' policy was one of open hostility towards any of the fallen, most entities who knew him personally weren't openly hostile towards him, more just cautious and distrusting of him. This was as much to do with his reputation prior to the Fall as it was with his role in the Fall.

Galeda associated with a handful of other terrestrial fallen. The group only came together in emergencies or times of importance, as they usually had their own agendas to attend to and weren't a terribly tight-knit bunch, just a band of individuals in a common situation. 

Eventually, a period of time came during which great technological advancement took place. Galeda was fascinated and wanted a front seat to this revolution. Using his mortal form he managed to get himself a minor research-support position in a military base under a man by the name of Davius Carnard whose goal it was to effectively combine magic and technology in the creation of an ideal mecha. He and his colleagues research progressed slowly, the process was surprisingly more difficult than anticipated.

After a decade though all their hard work had manifested into a prototype mecha, which they had named 'Midnight'. The 14 foot tall and 5 ton machine's name came from the dark shade of navy blue of the dense alloy from which it was made. It packs a fixed shoulder mounted rail cannon, a retractable vibro-blade, and a fully articulated humanoid form, which although scarily dense is surprisingly maneuverable and responsive thanks to multiple advanced compensation systems and enchantments. Midnight is not just a dark juggernaut though, and is packed with a mindblowing number of capabilities which expand it's operational parameters to rarely-before seen limits. This level of innovation though is not possible without heavy interdependence of magic and technology in Midnight's construction, and just as Midnight utilised heavily experimental technology so did it also need to utilise heavily experimental modes of magic.

Galeda was already quite familiar with many of the magical concepts the mortal researchers were using, so he shunned keeping track of that aspect of the research in favour of learning about the technological aspect of Midnight. He learned quickly and used the knowledge he absorbed to the benefit of those around him, more to maintain a cover than help. Only just prior to the enchantment of the bulky mecha did he become curious as to what means they were actually going to take to imbue the mecha with magic powerful enough to efficiently operate it. He was impressed, the mortals had utilised techniques already known to outsiders but in a totally new and innovative way. Galeda wasn't a fast reader, and having started not long before the enchantment process he soon found himself reading the procedure guideline while watching the enchantment taking place. He read in pace with the rate at which the ceremony was taking place, reading about magical processes as they happened, before stumbling across something which horrified him.

The mortals had made some kind of blunder, and a blunder with powerful cutting edge magicks can have disastrous side-effects. Incedently, the effect created by this specific blunder was utilised by outsiders during wars shortly after its discovery as it had a massive chance of obliterating outsiders within its blast radius. This blast had no effect on mortals, and since the process was easier without compensating for the easy side-effect of the blast, even if the humans discovered it they wouldn't have done anything about it for the sake of not making things any more difficult than they already were.

There wasn't enough time to escape so in the moment he had he threw up a defensive barrier, the blast effortlessly tore through it though, but rather than killing him irrevocably it simply tore his essense apart and scattered it about the testing facility. In his corner of the room from where he was watching, Galeda's physical form silently shattered into a cascade of sparks. It was painful, but it was better than permanent non-existance, and the shattered fragments of his self would gradually gather again. 

Galeda cursed his luck when the spellcasters 'harvested' the power from the surrounding area caused by the sequence of enchantments they use. He had only reformed a few fragments of himself before he and his pieces were pulled into Midnight's enchantment power core. Now he was trapped. Navigating the complexities of the magicks he already understood he found his way to the piloting system. Here, because he found himself unable to re-establish his former power without access to all the fragments, he was unable to leave the mecha's system and was forced to adapt what strength he had left in him for uses making his current situation easier. His possession of the machine resulted in sudden and unexpected changes. Unholy runes carved themselves all over Midnight's armour plating, and at times of great anger or emotional distress (like that present one) Midnight would appear to bleed from some areas (underneath armour plating, limb joints, the runes). Obviously this horrified the research team, and they fled the area. A few hours later they returned to find the blood gone (convincingly real but temporary) and Galeda in a slightly better mood, meaning he was willing to talk.

Thus Galeda came to be trapped within a magical mecha. The research team was surprised at first but quickly pieced together what had happened. Galeda wasn't too secretive about things they wanted to know either, having grown accustomed to eventually being forgotten whenever revealing his true self was required. He kept his mouth shut on important matters though, and has been cooperating with the research team thus far in the hopes that eventually he'll find a way of piecing himself back together and resuming his eternal vigilance over the mortal realms.


Midnight									
type: giant robot
class: war mech
size: large (14' tall, 5 tons)
hit points: 60						
occupants: 1						
cargo: -
armour: 30						
defence: +10						
strength: 40						
speed: 							
land - 80kph 
underwater (900m) - 24kph 
handling: +5 maneuvre, +5 initiative				
special abilities:
accessories (burglar alarm, datalink, computer, terrain radar, luxurious interior, loudspeaker, stereo system, tow cable, cell phone, black box)
electromagnetic armour					
long-range radio (scanner, secure lvl 11)				
tactical radio (scanner, secure lvl 11)				
microwave comm (secure lvl 4)					
ladar warning receiver					
radar warning receiver					
electronic emission sensor					
radar jammer +8						
defence jammer +8						
lifesupport						
search light						
jump x10							
ejection seat						
inertial navigation system					
reentry shield						
advanced remote control					
optics (5km, global)						
infrared (5km, global)					
high res radar (5km, global)					
targetting system (rail cannon) +5				
exotic abilities:
invisibility							
mind-interface system +2					
self-repair 30 (regeneration)					
defects:
high ground pressure						

weaponry:

Rail Cannon						
damage: 10d20
critical: 20
type: ballistic
increment: 300m
rate of fire: S
magazine: 30
size: huge
cost: 210
notes: armour penetrating, semiautomatic, fixed arc of fire, static

Vibro-Claw						
damage: 5d10
critical: 20
type: slashing
increment: -
rate of fire: -
magazine: muscle powered
size: large
cost: 82
notes: armour penetrating, muscle powered, concealed, melee				

cost: 1600


----------



## kyloss (Dec 6, 2004)

I have finalized my charcter and will be changeing name and a couple of attributes-droping mecha for an item of power that enables localized frame of refrence accelaeration-ie temporal accelaerationin a close radius-basicaly dex and # of attack boost, slight force field effect at barrier between accelerated zone and non accelerated zone and some sort of projection attack or 2. droping ac modifier also. Will be posted tonight just incase anyone is waiting for me.


----------



## kyloss (Dec 7, 2004)

My character is finished my story intro- is short sorry. I believe I am done -gear clothes, hantop computer with solar charger, firstaid kit, lunch, 2more miors and one major to be determined-feel free to have him find things thats just what he had with him when tested his slicer


----------



## kyloss (Dec 20, 2004)

So is this game dead before it is started or what?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 21, 2004)

I wouldn't say dead, I'd call it an induced coma until Kalanyr has an opportunity to get steady access to the net for a while as he's currently staying with relatives.


----------



## kyloss (Feb 2, 2005)

I now pronounce you DBA(Dead Before Arrival)


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 2, 2005)

Kal won't be back until end of the month.  I'll ask him if he still plans to run this when he returns next time I speak with him.


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 3, 2005)

Yup, this still begins in the last week of February, first time I'll have reliable net access since November. Being home for Christmas bitezers.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 3, 2005)

Kalanyr, RJ dropped notice that he had to end all of his PbP games...  It was awhile back; I can find you the post though if you want to see it.

BS
PbP Mod


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 3, 2005)

Nah, I remember it. Thanks Bro though.  IIRC he dropped this game a long time ago and I never got around to fixing the title.


----------



## Candide (Feb 6, 2005)

Well that's good to know this hasn't died. I think that I forgot I was apart of it. Though I still wish to be involved.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 6, 2005)

*Clap Clap Clap*

A rag tag band of heroes to be sure. heh heh heh sorry.
Wonderful backstorys, powerful characters, and possibly I group that could work beautifully together, good luck and may all your hits be crits!


----------



## Candide (Feb 6, 2005)

hey, you could join us. Kalanyr may accept another character. Of course you'd need a book, or the BESM d20 SRD which is on their website.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 6, 2005)

*Hmmm*

Im not sure i still havent seen how one of these web games are played


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 6, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Im not sure i still havent seen how one of these web games are played




Your best bet is to read one of the 'Playing the Game' thread from the beginning.  That should give you an idea of how Play by Post (PbP) works.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 7, 2005)

*Hey*

Thanks Im sure that will help.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 7, 2005)

*Woooo*

Lookie there, it updated all my old posts with a flumph wooooo


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 8, 2005)

Woo!


----------



## Candide (Mar 2, 2005)

so does it still begin in the last week of february?


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 2, 2005)

No, Kal comes BACK last week of February, and he did.  This game begins when Kal gets around to it.  I think Lichtenhart is also trying to talk him into converting it to TriStat dX (another freely available rules system)  But I'm not sure.  I'll poke Kal for you.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 4, 2005)

What the frogman said. I'm really liking the look of the DX system to be honest. I also need to get back into the flow of Uni before I can boot a game up.


----------

